# (5 STARS) FREE at Amazon.com: Key to the Stars - The Fourth Dimension, Volume I



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey all,

The first entry in my sci-fi/fantasy series, Key to the Stars, is now FREE!

I hope you enjoy it!  And if you do, please post a review!

Download Key to the Stars at Amazon.com

*Reader Reviews*

*5 Star Review:* "Oh my goodness, this was an incredible series. If you buy this book, buy the second one to go with it. The third book completes the story, but the first two (in my mind) make up one complete story with the third book wrapping up everything in an amazing apocalypse that leaves your wanting to turn the pages faster, but not miss a single word." - Jerry Hanel, Author of Death Has A Name

*5 Star Review:* "The narrative is supremely well structured and carefully balanced so that raw action always raises questions of conscience. Throughout all this our attention is centered on Arus and the appalling trials that face this brave and honorable young warrior as he finds his free will stolen from him. Despite the complexity of the story, the beautiful writing and good characterization carry the reader along smoothly." - bandcandy, reviewed on Amazon.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Kevin and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Kevin!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors: Official master list of Kindleboards Authors and the Official list of KB Authors by Genre. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost!That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* 
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Now you can get the second installment in The Fourth Dimension series, Alliance of Serpents, for FREE when you purchase Volume I, Key to the Stars! This offer also applies to those who've already purchased Key to the Stars!

Here's how to get it:

1: Purchase Key to the Stars for your e-reader, available for just $2.99 at these fine locations:

Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042AMG24?tag=kbpst-20

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/24099

2: Copy the "Special Thanks" section from the end of Key to the Stars (don't worry, it's only 2 sentences) and paste it into an email to [email protected]

3: Receive your coupon code the very next time I check my email! The code will give you access to Alliance of Serpents on Smashwords only (the only website that allows for coupons at the moment) for FREE!!

Thank you everyone for your interest!!!


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Just wanted to remind everyone that the buy one get one free sale listed above goes on through all of October!


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Time is running out for my sale!  Don't miss out on this deal!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I've been reading this for half the night! I started it yesterday and am absolutely loving it. I like the way you started different elements of the story and gradually weave it all together.  I love your beautiful writing but also the variety and pace of the action. I need to know want happens to Arus and I haven't made up my mind whether I admire Kindel or not - he presents a nice moral dilemma. Looking forward to getting time to finish it tonight. Nice work, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you soo much!


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Black Friday E-Book Sale!!

Now through November 28th, 2010, you can get Key to the Stars for just $1.00 on Smashwords! All you need is a Smashwords account (It's FREE!) and the following coupon codes!

Key to the Stars: Coupon Code - UV63M

Thanks for your interest and have a great holiday season!


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

To celebrate the release of Volume III of The Fourth Dimension, you can get Volume I for FREE on Smashwords until 2/1/11! All you need is a Smashwords account (It's FREE!) and the following coupon code!

For the first volume of my fantasy series entitled The Fourth Dimension, you'll need this code.

Volume I, Key to the Stars: Coupon Code - BF98D
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/24099

Again, thanks for your interest and tell all of your friends!!

Have a great 2011!


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Hundred have already downloaded their free copy of Key to the Stars! Through the end of the month, you can too!

For the first volume of my fantasy series entitled The Fourth Dimension, you'll need this code.

Volume I, Key to the Stars: Coupon Code - BF98D
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/24099


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Time is running out! February is approaching fast!

For the first volume of my fantasy series entitled The Fourth Dimension, you'll need this code.

Volume I, Key to the Stars: Coupon Code - BF98D
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/24099


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Jerry Hanel, author of Death Has A Name, recently interviewed me for his website. Check it out here!

Jerry's Writing Corner


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Key to the Stars has been featured on DailyCheapReads.com! Check it out!

Daily Cheap Reads Junior Edition


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

My sci/fi-fantasy ebooks are available on Amazon.com! Check them out!

Kevin's ebooks at Amazon.com


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the description of Key to the Stars from Amazon.com: 

A fourteen year old boy.

For nearly a decade, the race of sorcerers known as the Kyrosen lived in seclusion beneath the sands of the Mayahol Desert. After the death of his father during the Vermillion War, Sartan Truce rose to power as the rightful heir to take the reigns of his battered warriors. Although the planet's natives did their best to drive the Kyrosen to extinction, Truce's technological advancements served to both sustain his people and aid them in their fight for survival.

And now his greatest weapon is a fourteen year old boy.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Fourth Dimension is a sci-fi/fantasy book series that follows the journeys of a young man named Arus whose tragic disfigurement leads him to discover that even the harshest storms can be weathered by courage of the heart.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reader Reviews

    5 Star Review: "Oh my goodness, this was an incredible series. If you buy this book, buy the second one to go with it. The third book completes the story, but the first two (in my mind) make up one complete story with the third book wrapping up everything in an amazing apocalypse that leaves your wanting to turn the pages faster, but not miss a single word." - Jerry Hanel, Author of Death Has A Name

    5 Star Review: "The narrative is supremely well structured and carefully balanced so that raw action always raises questions of conscience. Throughout all this our attention is centered on Arus and the appalling trials that face this brave and honorable young warrior as he finds his free will stolen from him. Despite the complexity of the story, the beautiful writing and good characterization carry the reader along smoothly." - bandcandy, reviewed on Amazon.com


----------

